# Moore... Hope you don't mind...



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I stole one of your vids on youtube and sent it to some of our builders to show what using glue instead of all those screws would look like. I am trying to push for using glue on all of our jobs in wall fields and cutting down on the ceiling screws as well. There are so many selling points to using glue and only 1 con which is the price. But I figured $1 more per board for the glue so that isn't bad. 

Just wanted to say thanks for putting together some good walthrough vids. I'm really hoping to sell our builders on this. 

On a side note Moore, I stocked a few jobs with the proform black top A/P and I like it :yes:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The job im on at the moment its all glued with 4 screws in the centre to hold the board back, Then they remove those once glue is set.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

cazna said:


> The job im on at the moment its all glued with 4 screws in the centre to hold the board back, Then they remove those once glue is set.


Sweet! I'm thinking we will glue and screw the perimeter as usual and put a screw in every other stud on the walls. On the ceilings I'm thinking 2 screws in the field.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I stole one of your vids on youtube and sent it to some of our builders to show what using glue instead of all those screws would look like. I am trying to push for using glue on all of our jobs in wall fields and cutting down on the ceiling screws as well. There are so many selling points to using glue and only 1 con which is the price. But I figured $1 more per board for the glue so that isn't bad.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for putting together some good walthrough vids. I'm really hoping to sell our builders on this.
> 
> On a side note Moore, I stocked a few jobs with the proform black top A/P and I like it :yes:.


 1 case of tight bond $50... 1 TUBE every 5-7 boards..So a 400 board house would cost ya around $250 or so ..That's peanuts for you!!! The OSI drywall panel glue is junk! Tight bond Is the best IMO. NO .....Tight bond is the best PERIOD!:yes:


I hope the Capt don't read this post!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 1 case of tight bond $50... 1 TUBE every 5-7 boards..So a 400 board house would cost ya around $250 or so ..That's peanuts for you!!! The OSI drywall panel glue is junk! Tight bond Is the best IMO. NO .....Tight bond is the best PERIOD!:yes:
> 
> 
> I hope the Capt don't read this post!


I figured about $230 for 300 sheets if a tube does 4 sheets. Was talking to my hangers today and they said to do it this way a tube would last for 4-5 sheets. The only thing our supplier carries is OSI #38. Will have to ask them about getting some tight bond though if it is better. I'm not worried about the price really, but our builders will drop a bid over $250 sometimes :yes:. I really want to start hanging our rock this way. Can't stand screw pops at all


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I figured about $230 for 300 sheets if a tube does 4 sheets. Was talking to my hangers today and they said to do it this way a tube would last for 4-5 sheets. The only thing our supplier carries is OSI #38. Will have to ask them about getting some tight bond though if it is better. I'm not worried about the price really, but our builders will drop a bid over $250 sometimes :yes:. I really want to start hanging our rock this way. Can't stand screw pops at all


OSI #38 IS FINE....Just stay away from this! There's[-] 38 then there's # 38 ...OSI # 38 or 'tight bond' is what ya want!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Offer a reduced taping price if they use more glue and less screws, then they might be persuaded to change.
Most of the guy's I know buy it by the pail, just dip a stick in it and go dob dob dob on the frame, it's quicker and cheaper than using tubes, it's water based and doesn't sag, droop or smell, it's good stuff too, you need a hammer & chisel to remove it once dry :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Have to disagree Kiwiman. We used the pail for 25 years, we now use the sausages and would never go back. They are faster, cleaner, the brain dead helpers find it easier to put the right amount on. Same glue just a different manner of application.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Have to disagree Kiwiman. We used the pail for 25 years, we now use the sausages and would never go back. They are faster, cleaner, the brain dead helpers find it easier to put the right amount on. Same glue just a different manner of application.


I'll take your word for it Gaz because you've had the first hand years of experience and I haven't. The worst one I ever used (on my own home) was a green goop that smelt toxic and you had to watch it didn't drip on your head, can't remember the brand, bronze coloured sausage I think.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I stole one of your vids on youtube and sent it to some of our builders to show what using glue instead of all those screws would look like. I am trying to push for using glue on all of our jobs in wall fields and cutting down on the ceiling screws as well. There are so many selling points to using glue and only 1 con which is the price. But I figured $1 more per board for the glue so that isn't bad.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for putting together some good walthrough vids. I'm really hoping to sell our builders on this.
> 
> On a side note Moore, I stocked a few jobs with the proform black top A/P and I like it :yes:.


Hows it coming with the glue....TF? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=561r6as9-kY


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Hows it coming with the glue....TF? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=561r6as9-kY


Stocking two houses this week with glue to use. One house is only 270 boards but the other house is 396 sheets. Looking forward to the results. I will definitely get my camera out and take pics for you guys though :yes:. The only thing I am worried about is my hangers as they have never really hung board this way with limited screw usage, but they will do anything we ask so I'm hoping they do it right. Was a rather easy sell to our builders too :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

By the way that is a great looking board job :thumbsup:. My brother is building a house right now that will be ready for rock in about 1-2 months. Going to glue all his rock too. Looking forward to finishing his house out as he only wants us to finish it. Only bad thing about that is I'm going to be finishing it after I get off work .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Sweet! I'm thinking we will glue and screw the perimeter as usual and put a *screw in every other stud on the walls*. On the ceilings I'm thinking 2 screws in the field.



Hey thefinisher, if you have code enforcement in your area each stud needs a screw on walls with glue. I hope your lucky enough not to get drywall inspections. Two foot centered attic trusses need glue and screws every 8".


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't have any code enforcement or inspection for drywall here :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey thefinisher, if you have code enforcement in your area each stud needs a screw on walls with glue. I hope your lucky enough not to get drywall inspections. Two foot centered attic trusses need glue and screws every 8".


I wish there was a drywall inspection done on the house I'm doing right now

I hate getting stuck with the houses, where the rocker is training a newb:furious:,,,,,,,,,, My ball-peen hammer had to work overtime:yes:

Yes you heard me right Kiwiman,,, BALL-PEEN HAMMER:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes you heard me right Kiwiman,,, BALL-PEEN HAMMER:whistling2:


:hammer:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wish there was a drywall inspection done on the house I'm doing right now
> 
> I hate getting stuck with the houses, where the rocker is training a newb:furious:,,,,,,,,,, My ball-peen hammer had to work overtime:yes:
> 
> Yes you heard me right Kiwiman,,, BALL-PEEN HAMMER:whistling2:


They don't inspect to make sure the screws are set properly:laughing:. They check for 5/8" in the garage and that there are enough screws. That means more to turn in (bang in).


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

They don't check for anything around here at all . You can hang 1/4" on 24" centers if you wanted lol. We make sure we put 5/8" everywhere we are supposed to and on 24" centers. Heck I would rather put 5/8" rock everywhere :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen hangers go back at the end of the day then screw off the fields .. Ya can't do that when using glue. Or the glue won't stick.

A DUH! Statement . But I thought I'd throw It in..
You'd be surprised what the animals don't know..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I've seen hangers go back at the end of the day then screw off the fields .. Ya can't do that when using glue. Or the glue won't stick.
> 
> A DUH! Statement . But I thought I'd throw It in..
> You'd be surprised what the animals don't know..


Yeah some of our hangers are hard headed. I went to this house and explained exactly how I wanted it hung several times and he completely understood. But when I checked the house yesterday only the upstairs had 1 screw in the field. Downstairs he put 2 screws on each stud in the field. Totally defeated what I was going for.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yeah some of our hangers are hard headed. I went to this house and explained exactly how I wanted it hung several times and he completely understood. But when I checked the house yesterday only the upstairs had 1 screw in the field. Downstairs he put 2 screws on each stud in the field. Totally defeated what I was going for.


Was It 8' upstairs and 9' down?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Was It 8' upstairs and 9' down?


Was 9' up and 10' down. I accidentally sent stretch board for the downstairs :jester: but it worked out good though. They just hung another house with glue for us and they said the insulation (batts)were pushing it out too much so they screwed it off as usual with 3 in the field. I swear I cant catch a break with this glue. They are skeptical about putting one screw in every other stud like I want. I wonder if I can get by with putting a screw in every stud with stretch board but staggering them to keep the board tight. I actually really want to get some foam adhesive to try out. From my calculations, one can of foam should do about 35 boards . So instead of getting 7+ cases of glue for a 350 board house I can order one case of foam glue.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hung this myself..After the top board goes up I eyeball the seam to see where the field screw will go. Stud in gets a field screw. Stud out Rarely needs one. The field screws on the top sheet will tell where there needed on the bottom sheet.. A neat insulation job helps a bunch!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweet.. I ordered some Tytan foam adhesive and that suff is crazy strong . I did a 4'x4' test sheet on some studs in our my garage and it is ridiculous how strong it was. I put 4 screws in it to let it set then I let it set over night. I pulled the screws out this morning and tried to take down the board but was unsuccessful to say the least. I board just broke into pieces. Literally left paper with rock still attached to it on the studs :blink:. the only bad thing is the foam is a little tricky to use and our hangers don't want to use it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Grengo!! Why so stinngy with the thanks button?
Should we create a ' kiss my foot' button for ya? :jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Hey Grengo!! Why so stinngy with the thanks button?
> Should we create a ' kiss my foot' button for ya? :jester:


 Just gave you a thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Just gave you a thanks :thumbsup:


Just don't over do yourself!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Just don't over do yourself!!


I know... we are feuding :whistling2: You may want to try out some foam adhesive atleast for the walls. It is really strong stuff :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I know... we are feuding :whistling2: You may want to try out some foam adhesive atleast for the walls. It is really strong stuff :yes:


I would love to try it. :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I would love to try it. :yes:


I'm going to make my hangers use the foam on the walls of my brothers house when they hang it. Should have some left over... Could send you a couple cans when we are done. BTW a can is supposed to do around 30 sheets . Only thing is that you have to have the gun to use it. Basically the same gun they use for foam sealant around windows etc...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> I hung this myself..After the top board goes up I eyeball the seam to see where the field screw will go. Stud in gets a field screw. Stud out Rarely needs one. The field screws on the top sheet will tell where there needed on the bottom sheet.. A neat insulation job helps a bunch!


I like your screws in a line because I would rather mud and sand two lies ...not 6 lines:thumbup:


----------

